# Choosing a new Mountain Bike



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Hello,

After riding my Carrera Vengeance mountain for two years I have decided I like mountain biking/xc enough to warrant buying a better bike.

I have narrowed it down to these two bikes.

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...bokor-mens-29er-mountain-bike-18-20-22-frames

This bike has RockShox Judy forks and SRAM Level brakes. Sadly no thru axel (which will limit wheel upgrade options).

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...go-29er-mens-mountain-bike-16-18-20-22-frames

This has the thru axel but has entry level air forks and lower spec brakes although still much better than what I have previously had.

Note: Bike advertised at £850 but Halfords agreed to honour the price of £680 plus 10% British Cycling discount.

And a little curveball also looked at this.
https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Marin-San-Quentin-1-27-5-Mountain-Bike-2019-Hardtail-MTB_125498.htm

Please help, I cannot decide whether the second option will give me a better basis in which to eventually upgrade the brakes and fork or if spent the extra £100 I would have better components out the box but no room for upgrading wheelset without upgrading forks. Swings and roundabouts I know. But looking for any help.

Cheers


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

It's all in the frame, and those are all heavy frames and not very progressive.

What type of riding are you planning to do? Just XC, aggressive trail, enduro style or downhill.

Do you ride at trail centres?

What is your budget?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally I'd look at something like this for not much more money.

https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-rockhopper-comp-2019-mountain-bike-EV337876

All depends on what you like and want though


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Of the three you have suggested, the Marin is the best overall bike in that it will do it all. If you haven't already, look up Matt Jones on youtube, he helped design the San Quentin and has posted lots of videos of him riding it and the scope to upgrade is huge.

Of the other two, i can't say about them but i bought a Voodoo Hoodoo from Halfords and it's a capable bike, has entry level hydraulic brakes and components but does for me as i am not some super mountain bike rider and don't need the highest spec or latest whizz bang bike...yet.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

I mainly ride XC, and moderate trails. I've ridden cannock on my Carrera Vengence with a Raidon fork. No downhill.

I looked at cannondale and specialized but there specs are really bad for the price point. Although I'm a big fan of cannondales frame design and colours.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Have a look at Whyte bikes, good prices and I've seen a couple of decent ones on Gumtree recently.

They have excellent frame geometry, which will give you an excellent base for upgrades.
My next bike will be a Whyte or an Orange, I have this at the moment.

If you are budget constraint, and would like something that is decent but unbranded have a look in Decathlon.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. I think I'm going to go with one of the voodoo bikes. Geometry is good and compared to specialized of similar price spec and frame weight is blown out the water.

12kg for the bizango and better specd. 

I'm no snob and was happy to ride my Carrera most places!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

SimTaylor said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I think I'm going to go with one of the voodoo bikes. Geometry is good and compared to specialized of similar price spec and frame weight is blown out the water.
> 
> 12kg for the bizango and better specd.
> 
> I'm no snob and was happy to ride my Carrera most places!


Don't dismiss the Hoodoo, it's below your budget mark but i'm glad i bought that one as it does everything the others do just cheaper.

Frame's a bit bright though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bizango was voted as the best mountain bike going the last 5 years or something


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got the bizango, I've found it to be a brilliant all rounder. I doubt you would be disappointed. I got it when it was on offer for 540 and on cycle to work. Absolute bargain.


----------

